# EI Recipes



## sussex_cichlids (11 Jan 2012)

Just a quick one  

What best for mixing a wet recipe  RO water or Tapwater just wondering what would be better to use before i start mixing a batch up? 

Thanks SC


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Jan 2012)

Warm / semi hot tap water - dissolves better.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## John S (11 Jan 2012)

When I used tap water my tank would go slightly cloudy after day 3 from some reason. I switched to deionised water and its been fine ever since.


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Jan 2012)

Hi,
    There really is no best. Use whatever is most convenient for you or whichever causes less grief.

Cheers,


----------



## sussex_cichlids (11 Jan 2012)

Was think about using RO water gone to all the trouble of getting salts and mixing my own then starting with contaminated tap water last time i tested tap water it was about 240 TDS (total dissolved solids) going set RO system up in morning and make 5 liters just for mixing ferts 

Phoned java plants this evening because they not dispatched my order gent on the phone only told me that my tall hairgrass be here 2morrow and dwarf wont be here till next wednesday because something wrong with supply GRH!!!!


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

Started my first mix of macros and trace 

Speaking with fluidsensor in chat room last night about colouring the mixes to allow fast identification
so started experiment with food colours and plan tap water to see how it dilutes 

So i started with 500ml of cold water and 1 capful of food colour i then took 90mls of the mix and placed that in the sink to see how much fresh water it took to dilute the 90mls of colour mixed water and after about 30ltrs the water was clear again

So Ive made two mixes using the recipe on my journal so Ive mixed some up with few drops colouring in to make it easy to identify each bottle fast 

On my EI Plan i now have a red day and green day just dose 90mls from the right colored bottle i know from my experiment above the 90mls into 180ltrs is going to be more then enough to dilute the colouring


----------



## Alastair (12 Jan 2012)

Why add the colouring in the first place?? Is it not easy enough to know clear is macro Brown/green is trace :0/ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

This was some thing that i had thought about whilst talking to fluidsensor last night in chat room 
something i decided to try and its worked it was only an experiment to see if i can dye a mix like TNC do there's in a green coloured fluid 

Only experiment wont be doing it again


----------



## Alastair (12 Jan 2012)

Ahh got ya mate. Isn't there own mix green as its an all in one mix??



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

